# Sight-Casting in the mud



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

With the warm up over the past few days, low winds, and low tides I had a feeling the red fish would be hungry. I tried a new (to me) marsh this morning. I knew it had shell, deep water near by, and plenty of mud. I found most of my fish shallow warming over mud. I sight casted 4 four fish to 28.5, and found 2 more in a deeper cut. I used a black/chart H&H queen cocahoe minnow all morning. The largest fish weighed 10.3 pounds.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Mud sled.


----------

